# Journal #1 - The beginning



## Emma Lanni (May 10, 2004)

Hey all.
New to the site and wanted to start recording my every day life here to see what kind of help, advice and pointers I can get to attain my goals.

I will appreciate all suggestions, so please write freely in my journal. Just to warn you all, Im getting a little frustrated with the plateau I think Ive hit so dont mind the venting. 

It may help better if some (or one) of the mods can help me out day to day. Anyone interested? 

~EL


----------



## ZECH (May 10, 2004)

Welcome Emma!


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 10, 2004)

My stats:

-Female (25 years young) - was at my prime in 2000. Have total hotty potential, but may be fading a bit 
-Muscular (150 lbs) - got strong legs, strong abs, strong back, flab in the love handles, back handles, inner thighs and tri's. Gotta get rid of them. They are not welcome here.
-Short (5'3) - I slim up real good in heels and a dress 
-Bloated (size 6 on a good day, size 8 on a bad) - today I am a size 7.
-Active (will go over that)
-Salt addict (hence the bloatedness)
-Trying to resist becoming a chocoholic (need to get smacked a little here)

Have enormous dedication and will power with a tough trainer.

Will take measurements tonight.

Goals: 
-To get back to my "prime" condition. Or at least looking like it.
-Avoid bulking up the muscles any more
-To develop a balance of healthy eating and proper exercising without restricting too much
-Get rid of the flab for good


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 10, 2004)

Thx DG. 

Excercise routine:
Mondays and Fridays - a.m. circuit training and light aerobic training (abs, legs/back, arms/chest, with light jog of 2 miles)
Circuit Training 
Altered crunch x50 
Obliques w/medicine ball 2 kg. 3X12
Squats w/2kg medicine ball, alternating knee up b/ween 3X12
superset - Front raises alternating flys, 8 lb DB 3X12
superset - on bench, extend tri pull alternating chest pres 8 lb DB 3X12
superset - bicep curls 8 lb DB 3X15 and chin up assist 6-12 or til failure
2.5 mile jog

Tuesdays and Thursdays - a.m. 1 hour lap swimming
alternating:
30 sec laps of Freestyle x3 
45 sec laps of breaststroke x 5
2 mins rest between w/backstroke

Wednesdays - rest or p.m. 2.5 mile jog

Weekends - rest or leisurely jogs.

Meals:
On an average, looks like:
Breakfast - quaker oats, piece of cheese
Lunch - mesclun/romaine salads w/chx or beef
Mid p.m snack - 1 med orange
Dinner - varies. I avoid carbs at night, and usually has a small meat portion (chx, steak, etc)
Water is constant. Not a problem w/water intake.
Day to day cals apprx. 1450-1500 

This is pretty consistent. The only time it changes is the weekends when I allow myself some treats here and there.

My concern is I need to rid my sweet tooth (enjoy chocolate, and can never eat just a piece), and I need to curb my salt craving. My body bloats real easy, so I need to keep myself properly hydrated.

I want to avoid "plans" because I dont want to lapse when I go "off" the plan. I want to step by step make alterations to alter my diet/exercise routine.

PRIMARY GOAL - To see progress.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 10, 2004)

Hey Emma    Welcome to IM  

They sell this stuff called no salt as a salt substitue and it works awesome.  You can also pick up some Mrs. Dash seasoning- it's salt free as well.  I bloat VERY easily and this helps a lot.

Do you use dressing on your salad?  Do you take any vitamins/EFA's?


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 10, 2004)

Hey NC! Thx 

I stopped taking flax a few months ago, it got too expensive and I fell off eating properly. I havent used that stuff since last summer. You think I need to get back on it?

I Take a woman's multi every morning.

On salad's I usually use any type I want, but stick to 1-2 TBS at the most. I stick to vinagrettes or caesar's. Try to watch the sugar content.

I kind of want to get my diet on track before the supps. Know what I mean? 

2 years ago I was able to get my body exactly how I wanted it without protein shakes, or supplements, or anything. I just figured out what foods to combine with each other and eating them according to when I worked out. It worked.

But then I fell off the plan, and when I got back on, I realized it wasnt as easy for my body to kick it in shape. Frustrating..


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 10, 2004)

On the salad's I'd try to ditch the dressing and use oil & vinegar or no dressing.  I know it sound blah.... but you get use to it!!


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 10, 2004)

that makes sense...

thats exactly what I needed. Little tips here and there that will all slowly become habit. 

thanks nc!


----------



## VonDrunk (May 10, 2004)

Welcome Emma...is that you in your avatar?...very cool!


----------



## Var (May 10, 2004)

Welcome Emma!  Good luck!


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 10, 2004)

hey.. thanks guys. Hello to you too.


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Emma Lanni *_
> 
> I stopped taking flax a few months ago, it got too expensive and I fell off eating properly. I havent used that stuff since last summer. You think I need to get back on it?



Fish oil is a better EFA source   Welcome to IM.


----------



## atherjen (May 10, 2004)

Hi Emma!  smart move to start a journal! TONS of support and advice here!  

I agree with Premier- I would defintly suggest adding some EFA's-preferably in the form of Fish oil to your diet at the least. 
I also dont think your eating enough for your stats. you dont want to risk metabolic slowdown and loosing muscle. 
adding in some EFA's and more protein(as I see your lacking in each meal) would help to bump the cals up some.


----------



## hikerchick (May 10, 2004)

Hi Emma and Welcome  

I was just going to suggest the fish oil. There is a very affordable website to get it at a great price. www.fast4100.com or something like that. Nikegurl recommended it to me so she know it if that's wrong. 

Anyway, good luck with your goals!


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 11, 2004)

Thx Premier, atherjen and hiker. 

Fish oil comes in caps no? What is the recommended dosage per day? Hopefully it will be cheaper than flax.

Atherjen, I think your right with the amount of cals. I also dont think Im eating enough. My problem is that I will eat a small breakfast, usually late, a decent lunch and then I will be starving for dinner. I will usually give in to starchy foods mid afternoon, and when I feel like my calories have gone over, I dont eat any more.

Anyone familiar with the South Beach diet? I've heard good things and I am trying to figure out if its a "diet-diet" or a good way to start curbing my eating habits.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 11, 2004)

Tuesday May 11

a.m. swim - empty stomach (actually, had some coffee w/non-dairy creamer and splenda. 1/2 liter of aguaaa)

1 hour laps

3 laps consecutive freestyle - alternating -
6 laps consecutive breaststroke

3 minutes backstroke rest in between

My swim goals: 
-Slow down my freestyle pace (currently 25-30 second laps, want to get down to 40-45 second laps) and increase my consecutive laps to build up endurance.
-Increase speed of breaststroke laps (currently 40-45 second laps) and amount to work out back more.

*havent taken measurements yet. have to dig out my tape measure*


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

In my own opinion- any diet that eliminates a particular food group, even for a short period of time, is hard to stick to.  Unless there is a reason you can't eat something (allergies) then  I wouldn't.  Just follow a balanced meal plan and I promise you'll get the results you want.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 11, 2004)

thanks nc. 

Its true, I tried the low carb plans sticking to only slow burning carbs and zero starchy foods. I lost a tremendous amount of water weight and went down two sizes, but after three months, I would try out a sandwich and the bread would bloat me up a size. It was so much faster to gain weight after that plan. 

Trying to do everything moderatly, but Im still very impatient. I like fast results.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 11, 2004)

Hi Emma, glad you found us here at IM.  WELCOME  
Jen's right, TONS of support and advice here.   

You're right, it's always best to get the diet on track before you start supplementing w/ other stuff -- other than your normal vits that is.   Although it impossible to get the vitamins and minerals completely from food and supplementation is necessary, depending on your goals you will need to do something.   However, I don't agree about not having a plan.   You know what they say, "if you fail to plan, then you've planned to fail".   Just my two cents.   I find that if I don't have a plan where my food and w/outs are concerned, I usually blow it off and have no plan at all -- to me, that's failing.

Good luck -- I'll be keeping up.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 11, 2004)

There are a lot of low carb foods that I buy though because they generally have less calories and more fiber in them.  For instance, I get La Tortilla Factory Low Carb Tortillas- one tortilla has only 50 calories, 11 carbs and 9 grams of fiber.  There's also low carb milk that has a lot of protein in it and is also low in calories, low carb yogurt, etc.  

I really don't find the fish oil caps that expensive.  You can get them at Wal-Mart.  Get the ecentric (sp?) coated ones.  I would guess you would need to take 8-10 a day but Jodi or Jen could tell you for sure.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You know what they say, "if you fail to plan, then you've planned to fail".   Just my two cents.   I find that if I don't have a plan where my food and w/outs are concerned, I usually blow it off and have no plan at all -- to me, that's failing.



Hi Fit, thx for your advice.
What I mean when I say I dont want to start a "plan", is really I dont want to start a plan with "set" foods with a scale and measuring cups. Here is why.

The last time I was on a plan, I followed it so strictly, I realized that instead of gradually reducing my meal portions, or switching to only the "good foods" (lean meats, fibrous veggies, slowburning carbs, etc), I just cut all the bad foods (mostly white carbs, and sugars) out of my diet entirely. Without "cheating". This may seem like a good thing - that I was being so hardcore about it all, but in the end, I felt like I had restricted myself so much that when I reintroduced certain foods back into my system (either as a "treat" or a "taste"), I gained everything back even worse than before I started. Does this make sense?

So rather than following a set number plan, I want to make sure that my goals are reached by small adjustments that will become things I WANT to do, rather than things I HAVE to do.

For example, right now I am eating 3 significant meals a day with snacks. rather than doing that, I want to start eating have my lunch at lunch, and the rest 3 hours later. That way I can get my body used to the adjustment. Later on, I will switch that lunch to even better foods and more reasonable portions.

I want to incorporate some EFA's with my meals little by little, and I want to go slow and steady on the sweets. This past week I binged every day. I curbed it to a little piece of chocolate when a craving gets the best of me rather than a whole bar. Or 3 bites of cake rather than a big piece. Then I would like to start eating berries instead of cake, and grapefruit instead of chocolate.. etc.
And slowly curb my sweet tooth toward the proper foods.

Im afraid to go so strict because it backfired on me when I went off the plan... I think the trick is to not think of it as a plan, because I always feel the need to get "off" the plan later and eat "normally". I want to tell myself that its a way of life, that way Ill never get off.


----------



## naturaltan (May 11, 2004)

thinkig of your plan as a life change is a great way to start.  I think the hardcore versions of eating plans should be left for those competing - that's my 2.354 cents. 

Welcome to IM


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 12, 2004)

Thx NT 
Hopefully I will turn things into habit fast. I'm sick of being bloated.

So I went to the gym this morning and there was this older woman with a GREAT body. She must have thought I was crazy because I was staring at her wondering how the hell I can get my body to look half as good as hers 

Needless to say, she motivated me. If chocolate comes my way, Im giving it the boot. Go on tempt me!!! 

Wednesday, May 12 - missed Monday's circuit training. So it happened today

Crunches 3 sets of 25
bicycles 3 sets of 8 
1 set bench jack knives x24 - was failure
tri rope pulldowns, 15 lb 3 sets 15
bent over one arm rows 17.5 lbs 3 sets 10 - (too heavy I think)
cable bar curls 15 lbs 3 sets 12
front raise - alternating side raise 8 lb DB 3 sets 12
Lat pulldowns 30 lbs 3 sets 15
calf raises, no weight 3 sets 12
ham curls 30 lbs 3 sets 12
cable flys 15 lbs, 1 set 12
squats - 2.5kg medicine ball 2 sets 12

Ran 1.5 miles, power walked .5 - total took me 20 mins. I must have been going real slow.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> There are a lot of low carb foods that I buy though because they generally have less calories and more fiber in them.  For instance, I get La Tortilla Factory Low Carb Tortillas- one tortilla has only 50 calories, 11 carbs and 9 grams of fiber.  There's also low carb milk that has a lot of protein in it and is also low in calories, low carb yogurt, etc.
> 
> I really don't find the fish oil caps that expensive.  You can get them at Wal-Mart.  Get the ecentric (sp?) coated ones.  I would guess you would need to take 8-10 a day but Jodi or Jen could tell you for sure.



Thanks nc! Have you seen a significant difference in flax via fish oil?


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 12, 2004)

Meals for today
Wed May 12

a.m workout empty stomach

12:00pm - oatmeal, small piece of cheese
3:00pm - 1 turkey burger (no bun) topped w/salsa, small salad (just romaine lettuce) w/1 TBS vinagrette dressing
6:00pm - 1 chicken breast w/jerk marinade, romaine lettuce w/balsamic vinagrette
9:00pm - 1 hard boiled egg 

I think thats an improvement.


----------



## ncgirl21 (May 12, 2004)

Your doing good sweetie!!  I never used flax so I can't tell you anything about it but I like the fish oil (I just hate swallowing pills).


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Emma Lanni *_
> Thanks nc! Have you seen a significant difference in flax via fish oil?



Im not NC, but I sure did.  most noticably was the mood change.  I feel so much happier.  

http://www.1fast400.com/index.php?articleID=38&

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18699


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 12, 2004)

HI Emma....ya know, I've never used a measuring scale or cup in my life!!!    You are so correct about it being a "way of life"!  I"m so onboard with that.

You're doing great though, keep it up and keep up the positives.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 13, 2004)

Thursday May 13 2004

a.m empty stomach -
30 minute power swim.
Freestyle, alternating breaststroke. Til failure - 1 minute rest after.  

hard swimming in the dark. 

Meals for today:

11:00am - oats (little over 1/2 cup), 1 piece of cheese, 1 hard boiled egg (whites only)
1:30pm - 1/2 chx breast, mesclun/romaine salad w/feta cheese and vinagrette, 1 hard boiled egg 
3:30pm - (the other half of the) 1/2 chx breast , mesclun/romaine salad w/feta cheese and vinagrette, 1 hard boiled egg (white only)- 1 med orange
6:30pm - 1 turkey burger breast, w/1 cup peas (1/2 tbs of butter), 1 TBS salsa
9:00pm - 1 hard boiled egg (white only)

Thats pretty good huh? This weekend, Ill allow myself to eat whatever I want in small portions. Spreading it along little meals throughout the day


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Im not NC, but I sure did.  most noticably was the mood change.  I feel so much happier.
> 
> http://www.1fast400.com/index.php?articleID=38&
> ...



Thanks for the note. Do you find it tough swallowing all of those pills? Most people do like 10 right? So would you take 2 per meal you think?


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> HI Emma....ya know, I've never used a measuring scale or cup in my life!!!    You are so correct about it being a "way of life"!  I"m so onboard with that.
> 
> You're doing great though, keep it up and keep up the positives.



Thx, Fitgirl! 
I figured I could get into somewhat of a conscious "plan" without being so paranoid that my chicken wasnt perfectly 4.4275 oz. 

Hopefully, I can stick with this, be rewarded over the weekends, and keep the "cheat foods" to very small portions. I want to be reasonable about what I restrict but not go too crazy with what I indulge in.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 13, 2004)

Does anyone know if there is a sticky on HIIT somewhere? Im trying to figure out if Im indeed wasting my time jogging 2.5 miles or for 25 mins after lifting...

Running steadily can't have that much of a negative effect can it?


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Emma Lanni *_
> Thanks for the note. Do you find it tough swallowing all of those pills? Most people do like 10 right? So would you take 2 per meal you think?



Hi Emma-
Yes, I think 10 would be plenty for you.  I take 10, but they are super concentrated.  Otherwise I would be taking 15-20 lol.  Yes, if you are eating 5 meals, 2 per meal would be fine.  However the best thing would be to add them in where one of your meals is low in fat.  I am not that good with diet yet, so maybe Jen or Jodi will help 

About HIIT, it is proven to be much more effective than traditional cardio.  It burns a lot more fat, and helps increase your metabolism.  I dont think there is a sticky here... If you have any Q's about it though, I can try and answer them.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 14, 2004)

Thx Premier - you rock 

So here is my new experiment. If any of you are reading this and find this bogus, let me know. But somehow I think it may work.

Starting today, I am sticking to eating 5 times a day, but I not "meals". just foods that are "ok"

I want to detox my body of all carbs that Ive gorged on for the past 2 weeks. and then reintroduce the slow burning body essential carbs back into my body slowly. 

My cousin told me about this method. She competes as a figure fitness model and recommended this to me. Tell me what you think.

She told me for a couple of weeks to rid my body of all carbs but veggies, nuts, and cheeses. stick to my main 3 meals a day with protein (duh), fibrous veggies (gotcha) and some sort of EFA (need to go shopping tonight).

between breakfast and lunch, I need to eat another meal similar to the 3 meal above, or eat a cup of nuts, or low fat cheese. If I can add a fibrous veggie, that is most recommended. Otherwise I can make up for it in the next meal.

Anyway, I avoid all fruits (including berries) for a little while until my body gets used to being without carbs. The bad part about this is Im going to be so tired. I think Ill just stick to light lifting and cardio since I wont have too much energy. 

Then after my body has grown used to the lack of carbs, I need to slowly bring back carbs into my body and test out how my body responds. Like, I will eat an orange with lunch and see if I bloat. If I bloat, maybe the next day I will eat strawberries, if that makes me feel ok then I will eat that and bring in grapefruit the next day.. etc. Then the starch. I will bring in oats. If I bloat then I will try a piece of whole wheat bread.. and so one.

The point is to figure out how my body responds to all the foods that ive been too afraid to  eat. And that way I can enjoy eating the foods I like and know exactly how my body takes it.

After I have figured it out, I can pretty much eat "normally". I just need to make sure I take a good multi-vitamin and drink loads of water and stock up on a crapload of veggies and protein and EFA's.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 14, 2004)

Firday May 14th, 2004

calves wayyyyyyy too sore to lift. cant do it today.

late p.m swim

1 hour lap swimming - or til I die 

power swim
alternating 2 laps freestyle, 2 laps breassttroke.
1 min rest between


then im sitting in a hottub and stretching my damn legs


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 14, 2004)

Meals for today:

9:00am - eggs and 3 med slices tomatoes
11:00am - pistachios
2:00pm - 1/2 chx breast,  romaine lettuce w/1/2 TBS vinegrette dressing, 1 hard boiled egg 
(4:30pm -swim-)
6:30pm - pistachios
9:00pm - 1/2 chx breast, romaine lettuce w/1 TBS sugar free caesar dressing

Going shopping tonight. I have flax caps. wonder if I should finish up those before I invest in fish oil. Dont want to waste


----------



## PreMier (May 14, 2004)

Do you have a credit card?  Fish oil is cheapest online, so you could order online... and finish the flax while waiting for them to arrive.

http://www.vitamaker.com/fishoil-100.html?ovchn=OVR&ovcpn=overture&ovcrn=fish+oil&ovtac=PPC


----------



## atherjen (May 14, 2004)

have you tried using www.fitday.com ? 
it doesnt appear that your eating enough.. by looks, although I dont know what your servings sizes are. regardless of the "detox" that you are following somewhat, I would make sure your getting adequate energy(calories)


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 17, 2004)

Premier, I am proud to say I invested in fish oil caps on Friday. Took 3 Friday, took 4 on Saturday, and 6 yesterday.

Except I forgot to take them with me today. Gonna have a late start for dinner tonight. maybe I'll take 3 with dinner, and 2 more at snacktime. Im still out of multi's though. 

Atherjen,
I used fitday and for my cals today I found to be almost 1400. I think when I calculate the fish oil caps in later it will be ok for now. When I start eating oats again and fruit, maybe my cals will go up considerably.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 17, 2004)

May 17, 2004

Lost 2.5 lbs since Friday on this "Detox" thing. But I know its all water, so we'll see what happens next. 

a.m - empty stomach

Circuit Training

abs, legs, back, chest, arms

crunch 1 set x50 
obliques 1 set x 50
resist crunch 3 sets 12 alternating reverse crunch 3 sets 12
squats 2 sets 15 alternating lunge 2 sets w/9 lb bar
bent over row 2 sets 15 w/12 lb bar
chest press on ball 2 sets 15 alternating skulls on ball 2 sets 15 w/9 lb bar
ball grip exercise 9 lbs 1 sets 12
1 set 15 calf raise, no weight
8 chins assist
6 dips assist

25 min interval run/walk. 30 second sprint alternating 40 second walk.  those suck


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 17, 2004)

Meals for today

11:20am - 2 eggs (whites), 1 small tomato, 2 extra lean turkey bacon slices
1:15pm - cashews, part skim string cheese
3:15pm - steak, mesclun leaves and caesar dressing
5:30pm - 1 egg (white), 1/2 c. cottage cheese (2 fish oil)
8:00pm - ground turkey burgers, no bun, fat free american cheese, romaine lettuce w/balsamic vinagrette (3 fish oil caps)
dessert - fat free-sugar free jello pudding

Ive been a little weaker as predicted in my workout regimen, but still feeling a lot better and a helluva lot less bloated.

Had 6-7 liters of water each day over the weekend so I think that helped a ton


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 18, 2004)

Tuesday, May 18, 2004

p.m swim later on today.
6 Power laps alternating breassttroke/freestyle, 2 minutes rest in between 1 hour duration


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 18, 2004)

Meals today May 18

1030am - scrambled eggs, tomatoes, mushrooms, shredded chx
1230pm - cashews and part skim string cheese
230pm - 2 small skinless chicken  tenders (grilled), 3 scrambled egg whites w/ff cheese, green beans
630pm - cottage cheese with mesclun lettuce
900pm - grilled chx and romaine w/balsamic vinegrette (3 fish oil)
dessert - ff, sf pudding


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Emma Lanni *_
> Meals today May 18
> 
> 1030am - scrambled eggs, tomatoes, mushrooms, shredded chx
> ...



Is it ok to have fish oil with meals so close together?

and I shouldnt be uneasy about the directions saying to only take 1 with each meal, preferrably 3 times a day, should I. When I found that out I thought I was overdoing it


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 19, 2004)

May 19, 2004

p.m - Interval run, sprint 30 seconds, walk 30 seconds for 2.5 miles


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 19, 2004)

May 19, 2004 Wednesday

Meals for today

9:00am - scrambled eggs cooked in CO, tomatoes, mush, peppers
11:30pm - cashews
2:30pm - chx breast on romaine w/1 tbs balsamic vinegrette
6:30pm - 1/2 chx breast 
9:00pm - turkey burgers w/ff cheese, no bun or condiments, romaine w/1 tbs caesar dressing (4 fish oil)


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Emma Lanni *_
> Is it ok to have fish oil with meals so close together?
> 
> and I shouldnt be uneasy about the directions saying to only take 1 with each meal, preferrably 3 times a day, should I. When I found that out I thought I was overdoing it



I was going to wait for someone else to answer, but they are all gone   Bastards 

Anyway why did you take them so close together?  They could easily be added to the other meals.  And I dont think its possible to OD on fish oil


----------



## aggies1ut (May 19, 2004)

If the fat intake in the meal is low, I don't see how taking fish oil caps in consecutive meals hurts any. Also, lol don't worry about how many caps you take a day. Hell, unless I eat salmon or something, I take 9 fish oil caps a day.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 20, 2004)

Great. Got a little scared for a minute.  didnt want to start 
looking like a fish. Thx Aggies and Premier.

Thurs May 20 2004

a.m. circuit training (empty stomach) - no cardio

abs - crunch x50, obliques x50

SuperSet legs 
squat 3 sets 12 9 lb bar 
lunges 3 sets 10 9 lb bar

back - bent over row 3 sets 20 9 lb bar

superset chest / arms
chest press on ball 3 sets 15 9 lb bar
skulls on ball 3 sets 12 9 lb bar

superset arms
bi curls 3 sets 12 9 lb bar
front to upper raise 3 sets 10 9 lb bar 

5 chin assists
5 dip assists

and I felt fat, so did 3 sets ham curls 30 lbs


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I was going to wait for someone else to answer, but they are all gone   Bastards
> 
> Anyway why did you take them so close together?  They could easily be added to the other meals.  And I dont think its possible to OD on fish oil



I forgot to bring em with me to work, so I panicked and sucked em down.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 20, 2004)

May 20 2004 thursday

So Ive been soooo weak and exhausted (as predicted). This lack of carbs on my detox is killing me . I ran 2.5 miles yesterday and almost died  Cant wait to start eating carbs again.

I am taking out the ff/sf pudding from my dessert snack because it is making my water weight fluctuate and not doing one good thing for me. I went up 1.5 lbs  Anyway, its made with skim milk, but milk is milk and its the culprit, so no more.

Meals for today - 6 liters water, 1 multi vit
1130a - egg whites, spinach, 3 fish oil
130p - cashews and 1 string cheese
400p - ground turkey, ff cheese over mesclun 1 TBS balsamic vinagrette, 1/2 pickle  and 3 fish oil
600pm - cottage cheese, and 2 eggs (white only)
830pm - turkey burger no bun, ff cheese over romaine w 1tbs caesar, 3 fish oil
dessert (930) - 1 hard boiled egg 

That should be better. and I should be getting enough cals today. Need my energy!


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

If I ran 2.5 miles I WOULD die


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 21, 2004)

I bet if I attempted to surf, I would fall right off my board and drown. Thats how weak I am  I bet my 10 year old brother can kick my ass right about now.

May 21, 2004 Friday 
My workout today:

p.m swim
1 hour relays b/ween me and my buddy. 10 freestyles/10 breaststrokes alternating. We'll see if I sink.


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 21, 2004)

May 21 2004 Friday

Meals for today

9am - 1 hard boiled egg, tomatoes (3 fish oils and a multi)
11am - nuts and a pickle
130pm - ground turkey, ff cheese, over romaine w/balsamic vinagrette (3 fish oils)
330pm - string cheese and 1 egg (white only)
(5pm swim)
730pm - grilled calamari over romaine and beans w/sf salsa olive oil dressing
dessert - who knows. a tomato?


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 24, 2004)

Short week this week. No workout today. This week should look like:

M: none
T: circuit train
W: swim
T: circuit train
F: none

Monday May 24, 2004
Meals for today

930am - eggs, mushrooms, ff cheese (3 fish oil)
1130am - cashews and ff cheese
130pm - 3 hard boiled eggs (1 whole, 2 whites) over caesar salad (3 fish oil)
330pm - 1/2 pickle, 1 egg (white only)
700pm - steak caesar salad
900pm - 1 hard boiled egg white and ff cheese


----------



## PreMier (May 24, 2004)

Hi Emma!

How was your weekend?


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 25, 2004)

Hey premier!  It was uneventful - it stormed the whole weekend through. Good waves, but really bad motivational weather  oh well, this weekend should go better. Hope yours was better than mine!!! 


Tuesday May 25. 2004

Meals today:
1115am - steak and eggs, tomatoes (3 fish oils)
130pm - cashews and cheese
330pm - chx breast over 3 C mesclun w/ caesar dressing (3 fish oil)
600pm - 1 small chx breast
830pm - cod w/broccolii


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 25, 2004)

Tuesday May 25, 2004

Workouts today
a.m circuit training - empty stomach

abs
crunch x50, obliques x50 each
reverse crunch/tight crunch (elbows together) 3 sets 12

legs
squats (feet forward, shoulder width stance) 12 lb body bar 3 sets 12
squats (feet out, wide stance) 12 lb body bar 3 sets 5
lunges, 12 lb body bar 3 sets 5 (each side
hams curls 30 lbs, 3 sets 12
calve raises no weight 3 sets 12

back
bent over row 12 lb body bar 3 sets 20
front raise to over head 3 sets 12

chest
chest press on ball 12 lb body bar 3 sets 12

arms
skulls on ball 12 lb body bar 3 sets 12
curls w/9 lb body bar 3 sets 12

shoulders
front raise w/ 9 lb body bar 3 sets 12

5 minute jog, 15 minute walk


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 25, 2004)

So so far, this detox thing has been boring as hell 

I miss my oatmeal and I really miss oranges. Hope I can eat them later. I have a feeling my body will bloat a little but we'll see.

Next week Im going to reintroduce carbs back. I will start out with 1/2 c. oats for breakfast and see how I feel that day.

Then I will bring back and orange too.

I'll stick to one starchy carb (oats, whole wheat bread, etc) a day and 1-2 fruits a day for a little while and have my body get used to it.

My clothes are fitting better I think. My flab is slowly firming up and I dont feel so flabby anymore though nothing is really changing with my actual pant size or weight.

I just feel a hell of a lot better. So stay tuned


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 26, 2004)

Wed May 26, 2004

Workouts today
p.m power swim. 1 hour relays. freestyle/breaststroke

Meals for today
930am - scrambled eggs, tomatoes, mushrooms (3 fish oil)
1130am - cashews and cheese
130pm - turkey burger patty over green beans w/1 tbs butter
330pm - 2 hard boiled eggs
730pm - grilled chx breast over broccoli
dessert - sf jello


----------



## Emma Lanni (May 27, 2004)

Thursday May 27, 2004

Meals today - will start introducing carbs back tomorrow.

1130a - scrambled eggs tomatoes
130p - nuts and ff cheese
330p - chx breast w/green beans and butter
630p - egg quiche and cheese
830p - steak w/broccoli


----------



## Emma Lanni (Jun 1, 2004)

Tuesday, June 1, 2004
Workouts:
Here is what I think Im going to try to work towards. Tomorrow I will start on a cardio day, then Thursday a lifting day, and friday a cardio day, and next week here is what Ill aim for:

For the week, I will try to follow this:
*Monday*
lifting, (1.5 hours after bfast) shoulders/legs. 

*Tuesday *
- a.m cardio (empty stomach) fat-burning intervals. Walking 3.5-4.0 for 2 mins at 0 incline, then alternate to 6% incline for 30 mins.
- p.m swim 1 hour laps or p.m. 2.5 mile run 

*Wednesday* 
lifting, (1.5 hours after bfast) chest/biceps. 

*Thursday*
- a.m cardio (empty stomach) intervals. Walking 3.5-4.0 for 2 mins at 0 incline, then alternate to 6% incline for 30 mins.
- p.m swim 1 hour laps or p.m. 2.5 mile run 

*Friday* 
lifting, (1.5 hours after bfast) back/tris. 

*Saturday* - 
on a weekend, so
- a.m cardio (empty stomach) intervals. Speed Walking 2 mins then alternate to sprint for 1 minute for 30 mins. (I will do this on the road, so there will be some incline.

I love swimming and love running and I want to get my body kicked into shape so Im going to stick to doing these in the afternoon of my cardio days. That way I can still keep my body burning cals and I can at least do it for leisure at least.

Im going to also stick to detoxing for one more week. I will start bringing back carbs Monday


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks like a good plan.

How was your weekend?


----------

